

I created this small app for you, if you like to write - 19_ploT
http://solitarydesigns.net/write/

======
cientifico
Really like it. Love the detail of saving in localstorage.

Thinks that, from my point of view, can create an even better experience.

* 1.5 space between paragraphs.

* Backspace sound.

* New line sound.

* Space sound.

* 80 character wide.

* Slightly different sound per key (or row of keys).

* Easy to remember domain.

Then things that I am not so sure, but as long as don't change the interface,
could be cool.

* Ctrl-C copy all the text without the need of selecting text. (Probably require flash).

* Ctrl-Shift-C the same but copy the result of markdown the current text (so html is actually copied).

* Selecting text automatically copy the selection to the clipboard.

Things that I will like to play with but don't sure if they are usefull.

* Page simulation. 80 char + margin in white, with proper paper texture, and back background.

* Go for fullscreen on load (if possible), and fallback to show a small, only onmousemove fullscreen icon.

On any case. Really. I really like it. Love to be able to have a webdav (basic
auth) interface and could install on my own server. So i can add files just by
changing the url, and access that files later through ssh.

~~~
guru_shastry
Love your ideas!

------
channi
Someone please make me understand why this end up on first page on HN. I saw
similar apps many times earlier here. What's the big deal? Why not regular
editor in some 'guru' distraction free mode? For instance Sublime Text can do
that (including autosave and quick startup).

~~~
DanBC
It's a weekend, and different things get to the front page on weekends.

I like to think that most "Show HN" posts make it to the front page, but I
realise that's probably not true.

------
polymathist
The sound is lagging behind my typing by at least a second. As a result, I
hear nothing and then bursts of several instances of the sound playing at
once, which sounds awful. As others have pointed out, the lag might be because
you're invoking local storage after every keyup event. I see the merit in that
idea, but as AskHugo suggested, it runs a lot smoother if you save every 2
seconds. I don't think anyone would complain about losing a maximum of the
past 2 seconds of their work.

Sound effects are always going to be a polarizing feature (some like it, some
hate it), and the comments on this post prove that. You should provide an easy
way to turn sound effects off.

That aside, great job with this. I am a big fan of beauty through simplicity.

~~~
keithpeter
Gnome Ubuntu Remix with Firefox, and no sound anyway. Same with Opera.
Epiphany browser (the 'official' Gnome web browser) does play the sound. _This
is probably a Linux thing, not your app_.

Where are you going with this? Just plain and simple for actual 'stream of
consciousness' writing or the full skeuomorphic invocation of the manual
typewriter, like

<http://www.masswerk.at/google60/>

did for the card punch? Either is fine by me!

------
Falling3
Just to echo some of the ideas mentioned here...

Enjoyed the keypress noise.

Expected word wrap and "ka-ching" sound.

Love the minimal interface.

Markdown support would be really cool.

~~~
19_ploT
Word wrap done. Finding a cool ka-ching sound now.

~~~
keithpeter
<https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8403291/cr.mp3>

A real carriage return

<https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8403291/ring.mp3>

The little bell is harder because you tend to type a couple of characters
during its decay

Freesound has plenty of typewriter samples.

~~~
mahesh_rm
This [for newline] keeps up with the app aurea and it's short enough to solve
decay problems: <http://www.freesound.org/people/orginaljun/sounds/153063/>

~~~
keithpeter
Yes, bit lower and less 'ringy' than the manual typewriters I used for years
but fits in with the clicks used for the characters. Nice find

------
stblack
Other than display what I type, I couldn't reckon anything else this can do.

Reading the comments I see I missed some things but that's a pretty clear
failure of UI design.

So I went back. Still can't see any features other than display what I type.

So I try again, this time on Chrome. Now I hear very annoying audio as I type,
and no hint of any other features.

How the hell does this POC make it to the front page of Hacker News?

------
roh26it
Superb for writing, but what do I do once I'm done? Really like the sound as I
type though my mechanical keyboard makes them for me already! :)

~~~
19_ploT
You can close it and go to bed. If you come back in the morning, your
poem/story will be loaded for you.

~~~
Techasura
Truly nice. Simple and beautiful. can i use it on my website?

~~~
diggan
Why not?

    
    
        <iframe src="http://solitarydesigns.net/write/"></iframe>​​​​​​​
    

Difficult to read the data with that solution though, if it had one JS API, it
would become more useful...

------
renownedmedia
It doesn't go Ka Ching when I hit enter...

~~~
keithpeter
<http://freesound.org/people/keithpeter/sounds/123344/>

Some end of line bell sounds here.

I liked the application - totally minimal! I'm out of date on Javascript,
local storage data I assume ends up in the browser cache?

~~~
grimgrin
It's HTML5's "localStorage", a local database that is all key/value.

localStorage.setItem("theKeyToSaveItAs", "theValue");

OP is saving via localStorage every 2 seconds:

setInterval(function() {

    
    
        localStorage.setItem("text", textarea.value);
    

}, 2000);

~~~
keithpeter
Thanks for the code example. I've tracked down where Firefox puts this, and
I've realised that the original piece of work will carry on working when saved
locally. Quite interesting...

------
AskHugo
I don't know if I'm just imagining it, but typing feels a little laggy.

Could it be because it's saving to local storage after every keyup?

I made it save every 2 seconds with setInterval() and it feels a little
smoother.

~~~
19_ploT
Thanks for the suggestion, it works good now.

------
bretthardin
Awesome. Two requests:

1\. No sound. It's distracting. 2\. Support of markdown?

------
mosselman
Nice.

Would be cool to be able to store things in a more secure feeling way than
local storage.

Also, the already made comments about ka-ching and word wrap.

------
klepra
Nice! It would be cool if you could login/send it to your gmail inbox or
something. Than later use it.

I would love to write emails in such editor!

------
Felix21
Quite awesome

I would like to be able to Write different notes tho. Apart from that, pretty
neat concept.

And the design is beautiful.

------
irmbrady
I actually had fun with this. Any chance of adding word wrapping? It lost its
charm once I had to scroll to see my longer sentences.

------
nakkiel
Two things, besides the limited usefulness of it:

sound on keypress, really?

save on keypress, really?

------
dignati
The sound is so satisfying that I spend 5 minutes writing a bunch of senseless
stuff just to hear it.

------
cfj
The carriage return sound isn't preloaded. You misspelled the preload
attribute as preloaf.

------
guru_shastry
A word & character count somewhere in the margins would be great.

Absolutely love it.

~~~
keithpeter
If the original author is going down that road, how about 'hiding' the counts
and then a mouse hover brings them up? Minimal working area but accoutrements
a mouse gesture away.

------
andyobryan
Beautiful! Thanks for sharing: Wordwrap would be a nice addition, as others
have noted.

------
nrbafna
Please add support for Tab key.

------
josscrowcroft
Beautiful. Will you release the source? Would love to have this locally on my
mac.

~~~
johngunderman
This is all client-side. You can just save the page if you want it locally.

~~~
josscrowcroft
Sweet, thanks!

------
bjoe_lewis
Intuitive. Simple. fast. Would like to have such a native text editor.

------
djbender
I'm impressed by the simplicity of the Javascript. Well done. :)

------
dsego
it's really fun :) hey, here's an idea, make a sublime plugin that makes the
clickety-click sounds!

------
JMiao
please ignore the folks asking for a mute button. they can mute if they want
to.

~~~
adkatrit
...not if you prefer to listen to music on the same device. Is there a mute
per tab browser plugin somewhere?

~~~
Falling3
There is on chrome

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mutetab/nmkbaaijgp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mutetab/nmkbaaijgpppbokgnhhoakihofedkgcc?hl=en)

